# My 5 planted tanks



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Half a year ago, I purchased this 2.5g Betta tank for my daughter, not realizing how much I would love this hobby, as well as how much I will be investing in it. That was a cute tank, but was given away since I soon figured that my Betta deserves a larger and properly cycled tank. And oh yes, nitrogen cycle was not in my dictionary back then. I was one of those moms that takes a walk in Petco one day, and all of a sudden decide to purchase some fish for girl thinking I could just stuck them into a tank be done with it. Bad bad bad!


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

After not long I ordered this 5g from Amazon. Oh man I thought the tank was BIG when I opened the box! It DOUBLES the size of the 2.5g that I owned! After cycling the tank, some RCS moved in, then after a while those shrimps were relocated, and it became my Betta's home.

The substrate is purely gravels. It has those tiny CO2 injection thing that I have to keep on purchasing refills. My husband bought some plants from local store near his work and I remember I was a happy woman that day spending the whole night setting up my tank.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

It slowly became a jungle tank , and was decommissioned in about three months right before my family relocated to where we live now.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

will add more pictures tomorrow


----------



## jfishy (Oct 2, 2013)

looks awesome 
Waaaay better than my second fish tank I had


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Then I started this iwagumi style tank. I like the simple look but just could not help keep on adding plants that does not even fit.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Did I mention that this tank is 10g? I remember the day my husband brought this tank back, I was like.. wow! this has to be the largest tank I will ever own! It was taken down due to a leak in two months or so.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

These two 20gT does not count into the 5 tanks since they are only set up temporarily right before and after the move.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

I kind of like this tank.. it is not something I would go for if I had designed the layout purposely, but it turns out pretty natural.. and unique


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Another bonus tank - my husband's 20L


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Here comes my fourth tank, a 20L rcs tank. I rubbed moss on the drift wood 10 days before filling in the plants and water. It has mostly ecocomplete substrate, plus some soil and gravel.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

At that point, I was pretty much settled with the tanks I had, till this Amanda lady appeared in this forum, selling large amount of healthy plants with extremely low price. So.. I bought a ton of plants from her..


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

.. but had no place to hold them


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Two weeks after, my husband appeared in our apartment during lunch break, and brought home this..


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

I started laying soil substrate in this 50g that same day - it is currently our main tank.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

While waiting for the tank to clear out and the hardscape to arrive, I started to put plants in.. Doesn't this tank look like those displays in the fish store?


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

Once my husband set up the hardscape, I could not wait but jump into landscaping right away.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

It took me a while to trim down the plants to the shape i kind of like


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

and my lovely fish


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

how does the tank look like now after my two long trips?


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

So here are my 8? tanks in the past half a year. My husband currently also has a gold fish tank, and an iwagumi tank that has yellow water and tons of algae in it. He said it is called natural style.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

I am going to do a major trim and sell some in this forum likely. So if you are looking for some cheap starter plants(not sure the exact definition, but since I am not really an experienced in this hobby, I define any plants that grow nicely for me are starter plants), stay tuned.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice tanks. I can relate as my love for this hobby started with my son asking for a fish tank.


----------



## sonvar (Oct 21, 2013)

looks like you had a good start on your iwagumi. too bad it sprung a leak. Im planning on getting one started my self on my 2nd tank. I just have not found a suitable center piece rock to add yet. I like your center half marbleized rock you have. Has a simple yet complex look.


----------



## pink4miss (Sep 1, 2013)

you have very healthy looking plants


----------

